# To those who say Mick Thomson is untalented...



## -mouse- (Sep 10, 2009)

just watch him playing guitar in this video... if he's untalented, everybody's untalented. I mean christ, look at his fingers!

especially starting around 3:48...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIqxM02tu80


----------



## yingmin (Sep 10, 2009)

It's competent rhythm playing, but it's not really anything terribly impressive.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 10, 2009)

It's not really a difficult riff 

Both Mick and Jim are pretty poor shredders, but Mick is one of the best rhythm players in the business, but not because he plays super technical stuff, his strength is in his tightness, it makes his parts sound super heavy.


----------



## -mouse- (Sep 10, 2009)

perhaps, but from the sound of him he is a terrible player, which he is not. He's not perfect by any means, but he's nowhere near as bad as he is slated to be.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't think many people (around these parts at least) say that he's a terrible player, but that he doesn;t write great stuff


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Sep 10, 2009)

He could have all the talent in the world, but unfortunately, that doesn't make me want to listen to Slipknot any more than I already did.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Sep 10, 2009)

It's good enough, wish I could play some of those licks. I've always liked his playing, I must say, but his solo's just don't really do it for me.


----------



## DethCaek (Sep 10, 2009)

It's just drop tuned power chords.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Sep 10, 2009)

DethCaek said:


> It's just drop tuned power chords.



Nah, there's some nice hammered riffs going on too.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 10, 2009)

DethCaek said:


> It's just drop tuned power chords.



It doesn't appear you watched the whole video. He is a really good rhythm player with excellent technique. He writes cool riffs. That's nothing to scoff at. In my experience, a lot of people who can shred for days can't write a riff to save their lives and have dreadful rhythm technique.

I agree his lead playing isn't very good, but I don't know if Slipknot is a band that really needs solos. I don't think it's a big deal to respect him as a rhythm guitarist and just leave it at that. Guys who can do it all are few and far between. That's why I love guys like Jeff Loomis and Christopher Amott, dudes who write incredible leads but are equally as good at riffing.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 10, 2009)

I actually posted this video in the standard guitars section a couple of days back, for another reason.


Mick is a very skilled guitarist, but most people can't get past hating Slipknot because they are one of the few metal bands who _really_ made it. And its uncool to like bands once they get big. It doesn't change the fact he is an awesome guitar player who really knows his shit. While I don't like the guitar tone of the forst couple of albums, Vol 3 and AHIG show both their technicality, diversity and have a generally better tone. There are some very impressive riffs on All Hope Is Gone.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah most people here realise he's pretty good technically and his downpicking speed is ridiculous, but hasn't yet done anything lead-wise that's turned heads for it's musicality.

Heh, another one on the Blackout train.


----------



## Xanithon (Sep 10, 2009)

IMO is solos are ARSE, but i believe most of us can agree that his rhythming is pretty decent


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 10, 2009)

repost guyyyyyyyyyyy

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/95431-fpe-tv-mick-thompson-interview.html


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2009)

^Damn, I was looking for that.


----------



## DethCaek (Sep 10, 2009)

I never looked down upon him, there's just nothing here that's beyond average. I agree he's quite the rhythm player.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 10, 2009)

2nd solo in this song is Mick. Bit better than his Slipknot widdlefests, but only a bit.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 10, 2009)

I think Volume 3 has some really cool songs on it, and the new one even has some pretty slick ones too... and I do dig the man's rhythm playing, I'm just not a big enough fan to give him credit on a regular basis


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 10, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I actually posted this video in the standard guitars section a couple of days back, for another reason.
> 
> 
> Mick is a very skilled guitarist, but most people can't get past hating Slipknot because they are one of the few metal bands who _really_ made it. And its uncool to like bands once they get big. It doesn't change the fact he is an awesome guitar player who really knows his shit. While I don't like the guitar tone of the forst couple of albums, Vol 3 and AHIG show both their technicality, diversity and have a generally better tone. There are some very impressive riffs on All Hope Is Gone.



I would rep you for this but apparently I need to 'spread it around' before I give it to you again


----------



## Variant (Sep 10, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> It's not really a difficult riff
> 
> Both Mick and Jim are pretty poor shredders, but Mick is one of the best rhythm players in the business, but not because he plays super technical stuff, his strength is in his tightness, it makes his parts sound super heavy.



Dude, you slag on every player that comes up in conversation on this board. All I can say is, I can't _*wait*_ to hear your how awesome your shit is going to be.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 10, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Both Mick and Jim are pretty poor shredders



I think both are pretty sweet.

Mick used to worship Paul Gilbert, and while he obviously never reached Gilbert's level of playing (Christ, who could?),
I still think he's an ok shredder.

Jim is actually pretty good as far as shredders go...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 10, 2009)

Variant said:


> Dude, you slag on every player that comes up in conversation on this board. All I can say is, I can't _*wait*_ to hear your how awesome your shit is going to be.



Slagging on him? He's been one of my favourite guitarists for the past 9 years you moron! I will always defend his rhythm playing - its excellent, even if his solos are poor, but then Slipknot were a better band before the solos anyway imo. Read my post again, its not because its a hard riff that makes it so impressive, its how Mick plays it. I could play it, but I wouldnt have a hope in hell of making it sound as heavy as he does. 

I wasn't dissing Mick, he's one of the reasons I picked up guitar, and I still listen to Slipknot, mostly just to hear his playing. Read more carefully and keep your idiotic assumptions to yourself next time.


----------



## shaneroo (Sep 10, 2009)

both mick and jim are good players..... not sure what the hating is about.... but, i'm sure they don't care.


----------



## kmanick (Sep 10, 2009)

shaneroo said:


> both mick and jim are good players..... not sure what the hating is about.... but, i'm sure they don't care.


 

^this
I'm like one of those guys Zimbloth mentioned.
I'm a pretty competent lead player but I never got into the machine
gun type of riffing, so I kind of suck at that style of rhythm playing.
I think Jim and Mick are quite good at what they do.
I'm not a huge slipknot fan but I'm by no means a hater either.
I'm sure both of them can play lead just fine if they choose to.


----------



## defchime (Sep 10, 2009)

the fact that they have 9 people still gets to me, even though i used to worship them.

as for the guitar work, I really like slipknot, iowa, and vol.3...no comment on the new album, I had left their style of metal long before it came out.

But I do like the riff in gematria. I think i might learn that right now if i can find tabs.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah I'm definitely not a fan of Slipknot, but I do like seeing other guitarists who are more riff machines than shredders doing their thing. For people saying things about poor solos, I don't know why it would matter. I mean look at bands like Skinless. They barely have any at all, but they make awesome music just fine without it. At least from the bit I saw it was pretty decent. Just don't like their music.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 10, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> In my experience, a lot of people who can shred for days can't write a riff to save their lives and have dreadful rhythm technique.



That seems to be the cop-out excuse that a lot of rhythm guitarists use for their defense that they can't play leads. I think Jon Schaffer started it  People who are really good guitarists can do both fine, in my experience. 

That said, I never really got into slipknot, but i always dug the fact that mick was into heavy shit like oldschool death metal (He has a tattoo of Immolation's "Dawn of Possession" album cover), and Joey is an insane drummer. I love what Joey did when he filled in for Metallica when Lars was sick. He basically Re-invented the drums for Creeping Death.


----------



## richcastle66 (Sep 10, 2009)

that was some awesome riffing. only good song on the album tho


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 10, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I don't think many people (around these parts at least) say that he's a terrible player, but that he doesn;t write great stuff



I personally enjoy his writing style. Nice tone, cool chops, chilled out dude = good in my books.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 10, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> People who are really good guitarists can do both fine, in my experience.



this


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 10, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> That seems to be the cop-out excuse that a lot of rhythm guitarists use for their defense that they can't play leads. I think Jon Schaffer started it



It's just reality Ken. There are a ton of guys who fit who I described like a glove. I don't think pointing out someones strengths is making excuses for their weaknesses. There are simply a ton of guys out there who are excellent lead players but are an absolute joke when it comes to rhythm technique, and vice versa. And that's okay, most of us are striving to improve in one area or another and have our own strengths & weaknesses. It goes both ways.

I just think there's a double standard. People rag on excellent rhythm players because they don't play a lot of leads, yet people seem to worship guys who are good lead players yet can't write a good riff to save their lives. It seems like _both _should be important to be considered a truly great guitarist.

For example, and I'm not trying to start a flame war here, but everyone seems to bow at the alter of Chris Broderick for his technical abilities, but what has he done in terms of songwriting or memorable riffs like Jeff Loomis has? I'm sure he's capable as he's totally badass, but you see my point right? 



Metal Ken said:


> People who are really good guitarists can do both fine, in my experience.



That's my point. That's why I respect well-rounded guys like Jeff Loomis, Chris Amott, etc. They're awesome lead and rhythm players.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## ellengtrgrl (Sep 10, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> It's just reality Ken. There are a ton of guys who fit who I described like a glove. I don't think pointing out someones strengths is making excuses for their weaknesses. There are simply a ton of guys out there who are excellent lead players but are an absolute joke when it comes to rhythm technique, and vice versa. And that's okay, most of us are striving to improve in one area or another and have our own strengths & weaknesses. It goes both ways.
> 
> I just think there's a double standard. People rag on excellent rhythm players because they don't play a lot of leads, yet people seem to worship guys who are good lead players yet can't write a good riff to save their lives. It seems like _both _should be important to be considered a truly great guitarist.
> 
> ...


 
+1 Nick! 

I LOVE listening to players who can rip on both lead an rhythmn guitar work! But most of us know that there are many fantastic shredders out there, who play some of the most boring rhythmn stuff in the world. Sorry, but a solo shouldn't be the entire song! I prefer to play songs that have solos in them, not solos that are songs. As it is, in some cases, solos just don't fit/belong in some songs.


----------



## Joose (Sep 10, 2009)

I've always found both Mick and Jim to be great guitar players. Unfortunately, I do get stuck around a lot of people who have this mindset of "If it's not technical/shredding, it's not good."

Quite irritating at times. I'd much rather listen to the tight, heavy rhythms that Slipknot come up with over some video game style shredding.

I like lots of music, and lots of styles of guitar playing. But personally, for me, shredding gets boring a lot quicker than tight, heavy rhythms.

You can shred all you want, but if you can't write a song that your average person can listen to, you ain't shit.


----------



## bulb (Sep 10, 2009)

i like ramune!


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 10, 2009)

What does technique have to do with talent? He might be able to play Immolation riffs or whatever but he sure as hell can't write them.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 11, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> What does technique have to do with talent? He might be able to play Immolation riffs or whatever but he sure as hell can't write them.


----------



## Harry (Sep 11, 2009)

Never been a fan of the band, but I've never doubted Mick and Jim are good guitarists.


----------



## Harry (Sep 11, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> What does technique have to do with talent? He might be able to play Immolation riffs or whatever but he sure as hell can't write them.



But he can write and play his own riffs. As I said, I'm not a fan of the band, but there are plenty of people that like his riffs that he wrote, so he can write his own stuff too, so I'd say he's got talent.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 11, 2009)

I am actually surprised his name was spelled right .. Thomson .. 99% of threads I see have Thom*p*son 

as for his playing .. i like a couple of songs/riffs .. mainly older and his tone...


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 11, 2009)

Harry said:


> But he can write and play his own riffs. As I said, I'm not a fan of the band, but there are plenty of people that like his riffs that he wrote, so he can write his own stuff too, so I'd say he's got talent.



I know talent's a subjective thing but that doesn't make the argument the OP was making any less invalid - It's like claiming you're a brilliant author because you type five million words a minute. I personally couldn't care less if the Slipknot kids have chops or not, not only because their songs bore me but because they only decided they were virtuosos when it became cool again. Guess I'll go egg their private jet or something


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Ross Robinson had a lot to do with them not including solos on the former albums, as far as I know they'd planned on having shred solos from the start.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, I've heard that too (and saw an interview where Ross Robinson said Carcass killed guitar solos and not Korn) but they also talked a lot of shit about how they were better serving the songs by taking out their solos and it totally had nothing to do with trends or anything I also remember them being all "we're shredders though, PROMISE" and making a bunch of outlandish claims about their skills but now that solos are back all they've given us is their best Kerry King impression


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Yeah, I've heard that too (and saw an interview where Ross Robinson said Carcass killed guitar solos and not Korn) but they also talked a lot of shit about how they were better serving the songs by taking out their solos and it totally had nothing to do with trends or anything I also remember them being all "we're shredders though, PROMISE" and making a bunch of outlandish claims about their skills but now that solos are back all they've given us is their best Kerry King impression



I remember those interviews as well. I wish I still had that issue of Total Guitar where they'd had so many irrate letters about Mick's posturing in a previous interview that they got him into the studio to settle the issue... 'Twas pretty amusing.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 11, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Yeah, I've heard that too (*and saw an interview where Ross Robinson said Carcass killed guitar solos and not Korn*) but they also talked a lot of shit about how they were better serving the songs by taking out their solos and it totally had nothing to do with trends or anything I also remember them being all "we're shredders though, PROMISE" and making a bunch of outlandish claims about their skills but now that solos are back all they've given us is their best Kerry King impression



Wow.. That's probably one of the funniest things I've ever read.


----------

